# Google- Irritable Bowel Syndrome: New Dietary Guidelines - Medscape



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Syndrome: New Dietary Guidelines**Medscape*May 15, 2012 â€" The British Dietetic Association (BDA) has issued evidence-based guidelines for the dietary management of *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) in adults. The new recommendations were published online April 10 and in the June print issue of *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

